# Glock GEN 3, GEN4, and lonewolfdistributers.



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok so are all these parts interchangeable on if referring to the same model of glock from each generation? Also are Gen 4 parts compatible with lonewolfindustries parts?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

It really depends on what part you are talking about. If you are wanting a gun that is going to have alot more configurations with parts you should opt for a Gen 3, although I am sure Gen 4 is on its way to having equally as many parts and such online, you will find the Gen 3 as of now with more compatible parts available at gun shops, online, etc.

As far as Gen 3 and Gen 4 parts being compatible themselves, some parts are, some are not...


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I use the Tungsten guide rod with a gen 3 glock?
Glock Gen 4 Tungsten Guide Rod - GlockStore.com


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

My Gen 3 barrels from Lone Wolf work in my Gen 4 pistol. I believe that you need to use Gen3 guide rods in the Gen 3 pistols. You can get an adapter to use Gen 3 guide rods in the Gen 4 pistols. The Gen 4 guide rods are much larger in diameter and won't fit. I have found though there was no reason to change out my Gen 4 guide rod because it works with any barrel and load (even light reloads) so far.


----------

